
The Virtual Chicken: a detailed animation showing how eggs are formed - camtarn
https://vimeo.com/86122048
======
camtarn
Not exactly the usual fare for Hacker News, but as a regular eater of eggs, I
found this surprisingly fascinating! Mostly CG, but contains a lot of
biological details and a bit of inside-the-chicken video, so skip this if you
want to think of your eggs as emerging clean and fully-formed without any
squishy biological processes :)

I found this from the following link, which is a similarly interesting list of
the different ways eggs can go wrong during their development:

[http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/common-egg-quality-
problem...](http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/common-egg-quality-problems)

